# Collet Box



## Johnwa (Jun 20, 2021)

Early on in COVID I built a table saw sled to cut box joints.  After making a couple of simple boxes, it was time to make one to store my 3C collet set.  This was the first one with an actual lid.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 20, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> Early on in COVID I built a table saw sled to cut box joints.  After making a couple of simple boxes, it was time to make one to store my 3C collet set.  This was the first one with an actual lid.



Beautiful! I need to get to work and make some stuff like that for my shop too. Almost certainly won't look as good as that though.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 20, 2021)

Nicely done.

Did you cast the drawbar hand wheel and the pin spanner?


----------



## SimonM (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Hruul (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## trlvn (Jun 20, 2021)

Walnut, right?  Next we need to get you on to hand-cut dovetails!

Craig
(Who hasn't hand-cut a dovetail in far too many years.)


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 20, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Did you cast the drawbar hand wheel and the pin spanner?


Yes, they are cast.  I’m going to redo them, them as they’re pretty rough compared to the box.  I’d like a wood rim on the handwheel like @YotaBota made.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 20, 2021)

Walnut?????? is that a stainless alloy? LOL
I did something similar for my small dies and handle only I cheaped out and used oak and cherry with a slide lid.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 21, 2021)

Ok I get jealous of most everyone's awesome metal working skills on this forum but now you have to top it off with awesome WOOD working abilities too!?  
Nice job.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 21, 2021)

@YotaBota nice job.  I’ll have to try a sliding lid.  Now that I know how to make boxes, I’m like the guy with a hammer so everything looks like a nail; for me everything needs a box. LOL
I have a lifetime supply of walnut cutoffs so everything needs to be walnut.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Ok I get jealous of most everyone's awesome metal working skills on this forum but now you have to top it off with awesome WOOD working abilities too!?
> Nice job.



@DPittman the trick is to show off your wood stuff on a metal forum and your metal stuff on a wood forum.  That way their less likely to notice your goof ups.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Ok I get jealous of most everyone's awesome metal working skills on this forum but now you have to top it off with awesome WOOD working abilities too!?
> Nice job.



I am with you!


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 21, 2021)

very nice work.....looks great!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## boilerhouse (Jun 21, 2021)

I made something similar at Christmas for my wife's fine cutlery.  Made it out of old barn boards, but my wife doesn't seem to like it and won't use it.  Maybe I should transition it to hold lathe tools.  LOL.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 21, 2021)

I can’t imagine why she wouldn’t like it.  It looks great.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 22, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> Early on in COVID I built a table saw sled to cut box joints.  After making a couple of simple boxes, it was time to make one to store my 3C collet set.  This was the first one with an actual lid.



Did you ever post the table saw sled?


----------



## 140mower (Jun 22, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> Early on in COVID I built a table saw sled to cut box joints.  After making a couple of simple boxes, it was time to make one to store my 3C collet set.  This was the first one with an actual lid.
> View attachment 15559View attachment 15561


Absolutely beautiful........


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 22, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Did you ever post the table saw sled?


I copied this one from YouTube.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 22, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> I copied this one from YouTube.



Thank you!


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 24, 2021)

boilerhouse said:


> Made it out of old barn boards


You needed to tell her it was made from rare Italian "Reffari Monza Alpha Moreo" wood, that would have got her,lol. It does look good though.


Johnwa said:


> I’d like a wood rim on the handwheel like @YotaBota made.


I wasn't sure how the wood was supposed to be attached so I did a bunch of research on how wooden knife handles were made and attached. It turned out to be not as big a mystery as I originally thought.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 5, 2021)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------

